# Grand Raid Cristalp 2009



## felixh. (5. August 2009)

Ist von euch noch jemand dabei oder hat Tipps wie man sich als passionierter MTB-Wanderer drauf vorbereitet?

Ist mein erstes Mountainbikerennen, wenn schon denn schon.....
Hab die letzen 3 Wochen gedacht, dass ich nicht freibekomme am Wochenende, und daher etwas zuviel Party anstelle von Training gemacht, aber werde dies jetzt umstellen.... Zum Jubiliaumsrennen mag ich schließlich nicht als Zuschauer......

Hat jemand Tipps wie ich mich in 3 Wochen darauf vorbereiten soll? (geht natuerlich um die große Distanz, also je nach Angaben 121-134km, bzw 4800-5400HM). Hab mich Gestern eingeschrieben und Jugendherberge gecheckt. Mein Ziel ist in 09:30 bis La Vielle (langsamer und da waere das Zeitlimit), dann lange lange Pause, gemaechlich rauf und schnelle Abfahrt die 1400HM runter nach Grimentz wenn die Strecke halbwegs frei ist.....


Ist mein ersten MTB-Rennen, da ich eher ein Tourenfahren bin. Aber da ich die Strecke an einem Tag sonst wohl kaum schaffen werde, und es eh vorhatte, hab ich mich mal angemeldet.

Mein Training bisher diesen Sommer, 2-3x Woche 2-3 Stunden lockere Ausfahrten mit mittelschweren Strecken bergauf, und Singletrailskala 1-3 bergab, technisch ist der GRC fuer mich bei trockenem Wetter kein Problem (kenne die Strecke von vor 4 Jahren, wo ich sie mal in 2 Tagen gefahren bin (+90km/800HM Anfahrt aus Sierre). Dazu 4 große Ausfahrten mit rund 2500-3500HM inklusive jeweils rund 2-3 Stunden Bike - meist von 600m rauf auf ein bis zwei 3000er Paesse im Wallis und wieder runter, dazu dann noch An/Abfahrt von bis zu 100km auf Asphalt. Aber halt im gemuehtlichen Tempo mit rund 600HM im Anstieg pro Stunde, und meist von Morgens weg um 07:30 und Ankuft Abends gegen 21:00.

Pausen brauch ich eigentlich nur sehr wenig, bike gerne 3-4 Stunden am Stueck ohne anzuhalten, oder 1500-1800HM am Stueck bergauf.

Mein Problem ist halt nur, dass ich zwar 2-3 Stunden am Stueck 600HM pro Stunde rauffahren kann bei recht niedrigem Puls, aber wenn ich mal 1000HM in 85min rauffahre, dann bin ich ziemlich fix und foxi. Kann also ewig gemaechlich fahren, aber nicht wirklich deutlich schneller.

Meine bisherige Maxdistanz fuer einen Tag radeln ist 2700HM Mtb / 60km und zusaetzlich 100HM auf Anfahrt von 70km, und 70km mit also -800HM  auf Asphalt zurzueck an einem Tag (von Sierre nach Zermatt, dort dann eine Runde mit 2700HM und dann wieder runter ins Wallis rollen und von Visp zurzueck nach Sierre treten (auch wieder 70km)). Um die 5000HM an einem Tag hab ich also noch nie derfahren.....

Im Winter dazu rund 80 Tage im Schnee, mit meist 15-20k HM Freeride pro Tag, aber halt mit Gondel rauf, und maximal noch 500-1000HM Anstieg dazu pro Tag, dafuer aber erst ab Mai das erste mal wieder am Radel gesessen.

Naja wenns Wetter gut ist, schaetze ich schon dass ich durchkomme, werde halt noch meine fetten 2.25 Schlapfen mit viel Profil gegen RR austauschen, aber unter 13.5kg wird das mein Bionicon trotzdem nicht bringen (außer ich tausch die Bremsscheiben von 203/180 zurueck auf 180/160).

Hab noch 2 freie Tage fuer lange Ausfahrten (werde also wohl einmal von Siders rauf nach Heremence und weiter ueber den Parcours nach Grimentz) und einmal eine Mittellange Ausfahrt machen 2000HM eine Woche vor dem Rennen. Dazu jeden zweiten Tag meine Hausstrecke rauf von 540m auf 1900m ueber Forststraßen, und runter ueber knackige Singletrails die von der Schwierigkeit auf dem Niveau der Schlussabfahrt nach Grimentz liegen....
In der letzen Woche dann etwas ruhiger und 2-3 mal einfach 2 Stunden entlang der Rhone rollen....

Hoffe dass passt so als Training..... Mein Ziel ist beim Rennen die Anstiege mit 700HM pro Stunde zu fahren bis nach la Vielle (also demnach 6 Stunden Anstieg, 1 Stunden Mandeleon, 2 Stunden fuer die Abfahrten (das sollte massig reichen) und 30min Pause um das Zeitlimit zu schaffen).


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Da war ich 1992.
Das Meiste hab ich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2009)

Moin!
Mein letztes Mal ist schon 9 Jahre her. Aber mir scheint wichtig, dass du einerseits zügig fährst und andererseits die Ruhe bewarst. Mach einfach dein Ding. Vorbereitung sollte schon passen, aber Rennen ist was Anderes als Tour. Einfach nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen und den Tag bereit sein zu sterben.  Dann klapps auch! Du hast ein Ziel und du kannst das!!!!

Robert


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> .... und den Tag bereit sein zu sterben.



Ich erinnere mich an die vielen Toten am Anstieg zum Pas de Lona 
Damals gab's noch keine Zeitlimits auf der Strecke.

Alle die in Verbier zu schnell gestartet waren (und das waren viele) sind am Ende gestorben.

Also geh's langsam an! Wenn Dich alle überholen fahr noch langsamer! Mach ordentlich Pausen und nutze die Verpflegungsstände, Viel trinken und essen.

Nur so überlebst Du und wirst viele der Schnellstarter wiedertreffen 

Viel Spaß & Glück


----------



## tche (5. August 2009)

Wenn wir schon mal beim Thema sind: hat jmd die genauen Daten der letzten Zeitkontrolle - wieviele km und hm hat man bis dahin weg?


----------



## Catsoft (5. August 2009)

In meinen Jahren war das Zeitlimit in Evolene das kritische.. Das wäre so bei KM 90.


----------



## abbath (5. August 2009)

Alle 10min -reichlich und von Anfang an- trinken, alle 15min was (erprobtes) essen, Trittfrequenz >>80rpm, Belastung unter der 3mmol Schwelle halten. Trinkrucksack ist besser als Flasche - die liegen dort in allen Kehren. Ralle hätte mir allerspätestens im letzten Stück mit Flussquerung zu wenig Grip. Gewicht wird überbewertet, nimm lieber BEI DIR bewährtes Material.

Viel Erfolg!



...Belastungs EKG und/oder 'ne last-minute LD sind sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## felixh. (5. August 2009)

Vielen Dank mal fuer die Tipps, EGK und Puls, mit sowas werde ich nicht anfangen. Ich fahr nur nach Gefuehl..... Viel trinken tu ich sowieso.

Meinen Tacho hats mir vor 2 Wochen einer haerteren Abfahrt abgeworfen, sowie Sensor abgerissen, daher hab ich auch keinen Trittmesser mehr....

Letze Zeitkontrolle ist um 16:00 Uhr in La Vielle. Bis dahin etwa 4200HM und 95?? km. Start der ersten Gruppe sollte um 06:30 sein, mit der zweiten Gruppe gehts dann wohl um 06:40 fuer mich los.

Bei gutem Wetter werde ich wohl ganz ohne Rucksack fahren, und halt eine Weste mit Rueckentasche benutzen. Dazu 2 Trinkflaschen und ein grosses Reperaturkit unter dem Sattel.

Pausenmaessig hab ich ausser kurzaufenthalten zum Wasserauffuellen und eine Warme Suppe/Riegel, eigentlich vor bis La Vielle durchzufahren, sonst werd ich das Limit kaum schaffen....
Als selbstmitgenommene Verpflegung werden 3-4 Landjaeger herhalten....


----------



## Interessierter (5. August 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> ... passionierter MTB-*Wanderer* drauf vorbereitet? ...



Damit gibts Du das Stichwort für die letzten 400 hm!

Viel Spaß und leide heftig


----------



## felixh. (5. August 2009)

Hehe, bin vor einer Woche von Leukerbad rauf zum Loetschenpass, da war großer Wanderspaß angesagt....

800HM ueber Schneefelder und 40° steile Haenge, dazu noch 200HM wieder runter weil ich mich verstiegen hatte (hatte den markierten, aber bis letzte Woche in keiner Karte vorkommenden Weg, jetzt natuerlich in openstreetmap, Weg verpasst). Zum Loetschenpass runter hatte ich als Ski/Boardexperte dann den Vorteil auf einem sehr harten Altschneefeld bei rund 30-35° mit Bikeschuhen 300HM in rund 2min abzufahren dann umso mehr unkonventionellen Weg. 

Bike schieben/tragen macht mir nicht so viel aus..... Eher die 150HM nach dem Basset de Lona, also der allerletzte Anstieg wird mich mental k.o. schlagen, wenn ich in La Veille durchkomm.

Hoffe vielmehr dass ich am Madeleon nicht zuviel hatschen muss (und Zeit verlier), bei gutem Wetter ist fuer mich die Strecke dort aber 99% fahrbar - fragt sich mehr ob man noch durchkomtm wenn schon einige schieben, Auch auf der Abfahrt hinter der Barrage komme ich wenn mir niemand im Weg ist ohne Absteigen runter (auch das kurze Stueck wo das Schild steht dass man schieben soll)


----------



## zeitweiser (6. August 2009)

Evolene ist der kritische Punkt.
Wenn Du den nicht schaffst heißt es für dich " sie haben gewonnen".
Finden sie sich am Ortsausgang ein und unser Busservice bringt sie nach Grimetz.
Ich glaub das waren so 90 min Busfahrt.
Und dann darfst Du nach dem Rennen nochmal mit dem Bus zurück nach Verbier fahren.
Nochmal ca. 120 min und das nach einem solchen Marathon.
Wenn Du jemand hast der dich in Grimetz abholt ist das natürlich angenehmer.
Hier mein Bericht aus 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (6. August 2009)

Ich wohn in Sierre, muss aber halt mein Gepaeck in Grimentz abholen. 

Die Busse von Evolène fahren doch alle noch Verbier oder Sion zurueck wenn ich mich nicht  tauesche, oder fahren die nach Grimentz?

Sprich wenn ich nicht durchkomme wirds noch haerter, dann muss ich unten rum fahren und aus Sierre nochmal nach Grimentz rauf (gut da gibts auch den Postbus).....

Von Grimentz rollts sich locker in 45min nach Sierre hinab. Wenn ich schon in Evolene rausflieg, ists auch kein großes Ding runter nach Sion zu rollen, die 15km nach Sierre zu fahren, und dann die 30km rauf nach Grimentz, nur wenns mich in La Vieille oder Eison (nur bei krassem Einbruch, weil Evo-Eison fahr ich eher unter 1 Stunde) erwischt waers halt schon zach.

8min Puffer in La Vieille, wenn in Evo oder Eison gnadenlos zugemacht wird, hat das ja einen Sinn, da man in La Vieille sowieso nicht mehr durchkommt. Evtl sinds in La Vieille ein kleines bisserl gnaediger und lassen 5min laenger offen....



By openmtbmap


Evolene schaff ich sicher bei schoenem Wetter, krittisch wird La Vieille.

Hier eine Zwischenzeitberechnung zum durchkommen:


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2009)

Also früher sind die Busse nach Grimentz geschaukelt. Das soll nicht schön sein 

Und mein Erfahrung ist halt auch, dass Evolene das kritische Zeitlimit ist. Wenn du das packst, kommst du auch durch! Ok, damals war der Start für die Lizenzler auch noch um 7:30....


----------



## tche (6. August 2009)

Was ich halt immer noch nicht verstehe:
sind es nun insgesamt 5400hm oder wie auch oben im Anhang ersichtlich 4800...
die einen sprechen von 131km, auf der offieziellen hp sind es 121, oben 127...

Für mich sind die Höhenmeter entscheidend.


----------



## Giom (6. August 2009)

vor 2 Jahren hatten die in La Vielle 15 min länger durchgelassen. Also wenn Du in Evolene zeitlich knapp bist, Dich aber noch wohl fühlst, gib nicht gleich auf. Die Datei die Du zur Berechnung der Passage nutzt ist gut gemacht. Sie git Dir das Limit wann und wo Du durchfahren musst um in La Vielle rechzeitig anzukommen. Das Parcours wird meistens später geschlossen, aber wenn Du Dich an die offiziellen Grenzen hälst schaffst es in La Vielle  nicht mehr rechzeitig. Ich hatte mir die Zeiten auf dem Höhenprofile aufgeschreiben ud am Lenker geklebt, so wußte ich permanent ob es drin war oder nicht. Was die Hm angeht, 4860 laut HAC5. Andere hatten mit Polar ungefähr das gleiche.
viel Spaß!


----------



## tche (6. August 2009)

Habe gerade über die Cristalp-HP nachgefragt, die hätten die Strecke mit neuer Technik berechnet und wären dementsprechend auf die "neuen" Daten gekommen. 

Für mich ist es schon ein Riesenunterschied, ob nun die letzte Zeitkontrolle nach 4075hm oder nach ca. 4800hm liegt (5400hm - Schiebepassage - 2. Anstieg). 3 Kreuze, wenn ich es bis dorthin packe...


----------



## Giom (6. August 2009)

womit vermisst du deine trainingsrunden? Tacho oder gps oder software am pc? Wenn tacho, dann rechne mit insgesammt 4860, wenn gps rechne mit 5...
Ich glaube mit dem tacho war la vieille schon höher als 4075, irgendwas zwischen 4200 und 4400.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Stand 1993 bei meiner ersten Teilnahme mit Starrgabel & Canties:


----------



## tche (6. August 2009)

Höhenmesser am Tacho ist gerade kaputt (zeigt ca. immer 20% mehr Gesamthöhe an als das GPS), nutze daher das GPS. Klingt aber alles besser als 4800 ;-)

Habe letztes WE beim Erzgebirgs-Marathon für 103km und 3000hm knapp unter 6:30h benötigt, da fängt man natürlich zu rechnen an: Strecke bis zur letzten Zeitnahme in etwa gleich, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen dann sozusagen weniger als 1800hm in weiteren 3 Stunden mehr. Das klingt, als könnte man es packen... (und das wiederum klingt besser als ich je gedacht hätte...)


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2009)

tche schrieb:


> Höhenmesser am Tacho ist gerade kaputt (zeigt ca. immer 20% mehr Gesamthöhe an als das GPS), nutze daher das GPS. Klingt aber alles besser als 4800 ;-)
> 
> Habe letztes WE beim Erzgebirgs-Marathon für 103km und 3000hm knapp unter 6:30h benötigt, da fängt man natürlich zu rechnen an: Strecke bis zur letzten Zeitnahme in etwa gleich, nach neuesten Erkenntnissen dann sozusagen weniger als 1800hm in weiteren 3 Stunden mehr. Das klingt, als könnte man es packen... (und das wiederum klingt besser als ich je gedacht hätte...)



Aus meiner MA-Erfahrung würde ich sagen: DU PACKST DAS!!!


----------



## tche (6. August 2009)

Hoffentlich! Langsam glaube ich auch dran


----------



## Giom (6. August 2009)

@ Delgado
damit war die letzte Abfahrt auf Grimentz bestimmt ein Genuß


----------



## felixh. (6. August 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> womit vermisst du deine trainingsrunden? Tacho oder gps oder software am pc? Wenn tacho, dann rechne mit insgesammt 4860, wenn gps rechne mit 5...
> Ich glaube mit dem tacho war la vieille schon höher als 4075, irgendwas zwischen 4200 und 4400.



Nein

4200 gehen ja noch aber 4400 da wirds dann richtig knapp fuer mich......

@tche -- wie viele HM faehrst du auf Forststraße pro Stunde rauf? Also angenommen es geht 1000HM rauf auf einer Tour und du faehrst so rauf dass es schon ordentlich anstrengend ist, aber nicht Renntempo, und du weißt dass die Tour fuer den Tag noch nicht zu ende ist....


----------



## Delgado (6. August 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> @ Delgado
> damit war die letzte Abfahrt auf Grimentz bestimmt ein Genuß



Ja genau!

Ich hatte die Wahl: entweder Bremsen oder Lenken; Beides ging nicht mehr.
Der heftigste Downhill meines Lebens.

Irgendwann fahr ich nochmal hin. Aber mit Fully


----------



## tche (7. August 2009)

@felixh

Das kommt auf die Steigung drauf an und ob ich mit Musik fahre oder nicht. Aber ich würde auch sagen um die 600 pro Stunde. Naja, mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, ich habe erst im Mai mit intensivem Training begonnen, bin erst dieses Jahr meinen ersten Marathon gefahren usw. Ich fahre halt verhältnismäßig langsam.

In welcher Jugendherberge bist du untergekommen - habe noch keine Unterkunft?


----------



## felixh. (13. August 2009)

und bist du in der ersten Startgruppe, ich leider nicht. 6:45 ist schon arg spaet......

Naja, musst trotzdem gehen.
Untergekommen bin ich in der einzigen Jugendherberge die es in Verbier gibt, im "Bunker", hatte Glueck da vor rund 2 Wochen noch ein Bett im 8er Zimmer um unglaubliche 55CHF zu bekommen :=)

Marathon bin ich noch nie gefahrn, ist mein erstes MTB Rennen - Zum trainieren bin ich die letzen Tage leider auch nicht soviel wie geplant gekommen, naja, versuchen mirs halt, mehr als Zeitlimit verpassen kann ja nicht passieren...


----------



## tche (14. August 2009)

Die erste Gruppe geht doch nach Rennergebnissen, oder? Ich werde auch schön hinten starten, die Startnummern sind ja nun online wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - eien GRuppeneinteilung sehe ich alleridngs nicht.

OK, da wir zu zweit starten und 1x lang und 1x mittel, macht Verbier für uns keinen Sinn.

Habe auch erst 2 Marathons weg. Eben ;-) Seit letzter Woche sehe ich alles gelassener und positiver. Waren letztes WE nochmal im Zillertal, nun lassen wir es auch ruhig angehen. Mit einem "olympischen Tag" wirds schon klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (14. August 2009)

Du kannst anhand der Startnummer sehen, wann du startest. Bis 1199 ist erste Gruppe um 07:30. Es haengt auch von der Anmeldungszeit ab, je frueher, desto eher auch ohne Rennergebnis.


----------



## tche (14. August 2009)

Hab die 1421...


----------



## felixh. (14. August 2009)

hehe, ich die 1420....


----------



## tche (14. August 2009)

Ist ja n Ding... Und dann bis du auch noch ein Namensvetter...

Hab übrigens gestern mal die GPS-Datei im Excel ausgewertet. Wenn man die dort die Höhenmeter addiert, kommt man auf 4800hm. Und die letzte Zeitkontrolle liegt bei knapp 4000. Wenn man den Zahlen Glauben schenken darf, dann sollte es passen. Wie weiter oben schon bemerkt, alles was weniger als die 4800hm an der letzten Kontrolle auf dem Tacho steht ist für mich ein psychologischer Vorteil. Und 4000 hab ich letztes WE im Zillertal geschafft. Und erst wenn die Kontrolle hinter mir liegt, mache ich mir Gedanken über den Pas de Lona ;-)


----------



## felixh. (17. August 2009)

Ui, mit dem Wetter scheinen wir dieses Jahr kein Glueck zu haben.....

Naja sollte es wirklich regnen oder kalt sein, fahr ich nur nach Evolène und werde mich erst gar nicht hetzen.....

Weil bei Regen schaffe ich die Zeitlimits auf keinen Fall (minimum 30min laenger nach La Vieille, alleine am Mandeleon braucht man dann schon gute 20-25min laenger).

Dann werde ich wohl auch noch den Racing Ralph wieder abnehmen, und meinen IRC Trailbear hinten wieder aufziehen (wiegt zwar 200g mehr hat aber deutlich mehr Traktion.....) - vorne bleib ich sowieso beim Trailbear.....


----------



## bivinco (17. August 2009)

Hi,
bin auch dabei mit Startnummer 179. 
Aber wie kommt ihr drauf das das Wetter schlecht werden soll??? Mal davon abgesehen das man so genau noch gar nich vorhersagen kann 

http://meteograndraid.blogspot.com/


----------



## felixh. (17. August 2009)

Am Donnerstag/Freitag kommt eine Kaltfront.

Mit Glueck ist die bis Samstag durchgezogen.... laesst sich aber schwer voraussagen...

siehe auch meteograndraid.blogspot


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2009)

Mittwoch kann man zum Wetter mit Sicherheit mehr sagen und die Vorhersage wird stabiler.


----------



## bivinco (18. August 2009)

ist doch schon mal anständig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albucte72 (18. August 2009)

HI...fahr das erste mal die GR von Verbier aus und wollte wissen ob man sich dort irgendwo einfahren kann, bzw sich ein bisschen warmfahren kann bevor man in die rampe reinknallt....wie macht ihr das, das Höhenprofil der ersten Stunde sieht ja ganz ordentlich aus!! danke..


----------



## felixh. (18. August 2009)

Also ich werde mich sicherlich nicht einfahren, sondern einfach langsam angehen lassen, so steil ist der erste Anstieg ja auch wieder nicht.........

Jeder km einfahren ist ein km mehr bis La Vieille


weiss eigentlich jemand wie lange man fuer die technische Kontrolle in Sion einplanen sollte?


----------



## bivinco (18. August 2009)

einfahren brauchts nicht da es am anfang erstmal gemächlich losgeht.

Techn. Kontrolle 2-3 min ohne anstehen. Ich musste letztes jahr ca 5min anstehen was gegen 16Uhr war


----------



## felixh. (18. August 2009)

Ah gut, dann spar ich mir den Trip zu Seppy Cycles fuer die Kontrolle. Danke fuer die Antwort...

Wie funktioniert eigentlich die Startnummernausgabe, auch schon am Freitag in Sion?

Ausweis vorzeigen und Startnummer nennen und man bekommt alles? (auch Busticket nach Vebier?)
Weil Bestaetigung per e-mail auf die Bezahlung bekommt man ja keine.

Wann sollte man am Freitag am Start sein (2. Gruppe um 06.45)??

Die Infos auf der Website sind leider sehr spaerlich


----------



## bivinco (18. August 2009)

direkt vor oder nach der Materialkontrolle ist ein Stand für die Nummern. Name sagen und die geben einem die Unterlagen. Ich musste bisher nie einen Ausweis vorlegen. Ich starte um 6.30 und bin so in der Regel 15-20min vorher am Start um nicht ganz hinten zu starten. Aber das ist ja eher Geschamacksache. So viele machen ja nicht die grosse Runde.

*Ganz wichtig. *Die Getränkeflaschen die es gibt sind ein ganz klein wenig kleiner als die Standardflaschen. Daher verlieren auch so viele die Flaschen!!! Als überlegt euch gut was für einen Halter ihr verwendet und taped ihn ein wenig zu das er enger wird. Vor dem Start gibts auch schon Flaschen.


----------



## albucte72 (18. August 2009)

HI, danke für die info hier im forum ist echt klasse!!!

Was gibts denn eigentlich auf den Getränkeständen zu trinken? Ich sehe super viele Trinkstationen so ca alle 10km, d.h ich sollte eigentlich mit einer Flasche im Halter ganz gut über die Runden kommen in der langen tour? oder? Dann kann ich evtl sogar ohne lästigen camelbac auf Reise gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (18. August 2009)

o.k. also am besten einfach in bisserl tapen/verkleinern und keine eigenen Flaschen mitnehmen. 
Ich war davon ausgegangen dass man in die eigenen Flaschen einfach abfuellt, aber wenns schon griffbereit volle Flaschen gibt ist das natuerlich praktischer....


----------



## felixh. (19. August 2009)

Ui, die letzte Wetterprognose ist nicht grade optimal.

Wuerdet ihr bei Regen noch Semi-Slicks (100km eingefahrene Racing Ralph 2.25) aufziehen oder eher ein dickes Profil? Mir gehts nur drum schnell nach La Vieille zu kommen.....

Bin die Strecke nur einmal vor 4 Jahren gefahren (in 2 Etappen), kann mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern.


----------



## bivinco (19. August 2009)

Ich fahre vorne NN und hinten RR. Auch schon das letzte Jahr und bin damit gut klar gekommen. Allerdings war es da auch trocken. Fahre die gleiche Kombi auch wenn es feucht wird. Habe gerade mein System Tubeless gemacht  Eine Problemzone weniger


----------



## albucte72 (19. August 2009)

ich habe mir laut gestriger positiver Wetterprognose 2x nagelneue ro ro 2.25 draufgezogen...jetzt mit dem regen bin ich mir nicht sicher, denk aber ich lass die schlappen drauf.....


----------



## bivinco (19. August 2009)

RoRo ist glaube ich auch in Ordnung, sogar wenn feucht. Fährst du mit herkömmlich oder Latexschl? Oder mit Milch?
Habe letztes Jahr einen getroffen, der die lange Distanz mit einem Furios Fred gefahren ist und sogar noch heil durchgekommen ist. Fand ich sehr sehr mutig. Die letzte Abfahrt ist schon sehr 'ruppig'.


----------



## albucte72 (19. August 2009)

ich hab doc blue gekauft und füll das zeugs ein....ansonsten versuch ich relativ vorsichtig zu fahren!!! ich nehm 2 ersatzschläuche mit...


----------



## felixh. (19. August 2009)

Also ich fahre Latex und nehme einen Latexersatzschlauch mit.

Werde dazu zumindest bis auf die Mandeleon mit 3 bar fahren.....

Hoffe dass der Racing Ralph hinten ausreicht....
Bergab wenns trocken ist, reicht er mir eigentlich, den Zeitvorteil der Auffahrt kann ich da auf den Abfahrten mit besseren Pneu bei trockenem Zustand nicht reinholen (auf SS1-2 verliere ich rund 1min auf 800HM Abfahrt mit Ralle, vs IRC Trailbear), hab vor allem Angst auf steilen Anstiegen falls nass. Da geht im Stehen selbst im trockenen mit Ralle nichts...

Werde je nach morgiger Vorraussage wohl doch wieder auf Trailbear mit Profil ohne Ende umsatteln.


----------



## jever98 (20. August 2009)

Hi, hat jemand vielleicht nochmal die Zeitlimits parat? Kann sie gerade nicht finden und wollte sie mir zur Beruhigung an den Vorbau kleben . Starte in Verbier.


----------



## albucte72 (20. August 2009)

_Neutralisierung
Die Überschreitung der folgenden Zeiten zieht eine Eliminierung nach sich_.

Veysonnaz 11 h 00
Hérémence 11 h 30
Mandelon 13 h 00
Evolène 14 h 00
Eison 15 h 00 *
La Vieille 16 h 00 *


----------



## Delgado (20. August 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke nur einmal vor 4 Jahren gefahren (in 2 Etappen), kann mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern.




1993 hatte ich Panaracer Smoke/Dart drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jever98 (20. August 2009)

albucte72 schrieb:


> _Neutralisierung
> Die Überschreitung der folgenden Zeiten zieht eine Eliminierung nach sich_.
> 
> Veysonnaz 11 h 00
> ...



Danke! War kurzzeitig von Blindheit gesegnet und hatte es nicht gefunden.


----------



## felixh. (22. August 2009)

So angekommen, in Grimentz. 

Leider bis nach Nendaz viel zu viel Tempo gemacht, und dann ziemlich eingebrochen. Ab Heremence wars eine Schinderei, ab Evolene nur noch treten, treten , treten.
Und rauf auf den Pas de Lona war ich schon so erschoepft dass ich trotz recht viel Kleidung am frieren war und ueberhaupt nicht vom Fleck kam (von Position 763 auf 808 zurueckgefallen, in der Abfahrt nach Grimentz hab ich mich dann noch auf Platz 800 verbessern koennen, in Heremence war ich noch auf Platz 705 allgemein. (in Nendaz wohl rund um die 550-600).

Ab Nendaz (da war ich auf Kurs um 09:30) wurde ich quasi laufend ueberholt, selber hab ich dann nur noch bei den technischen Abfahrtsstuecken Zeit gut machen koennen. Auf der Skipiste hab ich alleine locker 20-30 mtbiker ueberholt.

Ab Evolene hab ich mir aber viel Zeit gelassen, da Magenprobleme und Rueckenschmerzen. Daher musste ich runter nach Grimentz auch deutlich langsamer angehen, da mir speibuebel war. Dazu an der Grenze zu Durchfall, trotz Kohletabletten. Wohl zu viel Isostar und Zuckerhaltige Getraenke ab Veysonnaz (bis dahin nur Wasser). Hab daher am Lac de Moiry auch noch mal 3 min Pause gemacht, eine Bouillon getrunken und ein bisserl Brot gegessen.

Aber angekommen ist angekommen. Das naechste mal lass ich mich nicht stressen und fahr beim Croix de Coeur in 45min durch, sondern nehm mir mindesten 55min Zeit. Dann hab ich nicht ab 1/3 des Rennens schon Probleme.

Trainieren muss ich noch auf Schotterstraßen angasen, da hab ich trotz 203/180er Bremsen, und 2.25 Reifen am Vorderrad mit mehr Profil als 99% der Verbier-Starter kaum Zeit gut machen koennen.

Bei den kurzen Steilstuecken war ich aber bis auf eine Person die mich nach Nendaz runter auf der Skipiste ueberholt hab, immer der schnellste, halt nur nervig dass hauefig jemand im Weg stand.

Etwas komisch kam mir die Einstellung der meisten was das einfahren in den Berg angeht vor. Fast alle haben reingebolzt um dann nach spaetestens 30-40 HM auf flacheren Stuecken nicht mehr vom Fleck zu kommen weil sie keine Kraft mehr hatten). Ist es nicht schlauer mit stetigem Krafteinsatz wo hochzufahren? Sehr viele haben haben einfach seltenst geschaltet am Berg sondern sind quasi mit einem Gang durchgefahren.

Beim Start ueberholten mich gleich mal 100-200 Fahrer, die ich ab Rennminute 5 bei gleichbleibendem Tempo (rund 850HM/h, fuer mich deutlich zu schnell) einen nach dem anderen wieder zurueckueberholte. Ich war im Mittelpack der 2. Gruppe.

Jetzt lieg ich mit leichtem Fieber und Husten im Bett, wohl deutlich uebernommen zu Beginn.

@tche, sehe ich das richtig dass du als letzter in La Vieille noch durchgelassen wurdest um 16:03:30....
bin quasi direkt danach Richtung Pass de Lona aufgebrochen..

Fahrzeit/Schiebezeit bei mir 11:00, Pausen 40min (hab in Evolene fast 15min Pause gemacht, da ich mir sicher war dass ich durchkomme da ich um kurz vor 13:00 schon da war (Zeitmessung ist nach den Essenstaenden)) und auch in La Vieille ueber 10min. Bis Evolene lag ich bei 8min Standzeit (Pause und stehenbleiben weil Strecke in Steilstuecken nicht frei).

Getrunken hab ich unmengen, meist 2 Flaschen pro Stand mitgenommen, plus ein paar Becher.

Abgesehen vom Kalten Wetter am Pass de Lona welches so gegen 15:00 eingesetzt hat, war heute perfektes Wetter fuer gute Zeiten, und absolut trocken.


----------



## zeitweiser (23. August 2009)

Gratulation fürs Durchkommen.
Die Zeit ist nicht so wichtig;-)


----------



## bivinco (23. August 2009)

Bei mir lief es ab Verbier richtig gut mit den vorderen 10%. Kurz vor Nendaz in einem Bergabtrail ein Stein gegen XTR Shadow-Schaltwerk und zerbrochen  Schalten war natuerlich nicht mehr möglich. Dann gemütlich nach Nendaz in den Bikeladen und die haben mir für 150CHF ein altes Invers Schaltwerk montiert  zumindest konnte ich weiterfahren.- Damit auch das Rennen abgeschrieben.

In der Abfahrt nach Evolene hat sich dan das SRAM Kettenschloss verabschiedet und ich habe leer getretet... Kette suchen, wieder mit einem Ersatzschloss montiert und noch gemütlicher weitergefahren...

Am Ende kam eine Zeit um die 9.20 raus und heute gehts dafür super. Hat Spass gemacht.

Nächstes Jahr wieder!


----------



## felixh. (23. August 2009)

Ui, du faehrst in einer etwas anderen Leistungsklasse, Kompliment dass du trotzdem noch in 09:20 durchgekommen bist.

Inzwischen hab ich mich so halbwegs erholt.
Meine Finger tun noch etwas weh (wenn man am Ende faehrt schlaegts auf den Abfahrten halt schon ordentlich, dazu noch ueber 3bar Reifendruck) und mein Ruecken tut noch etwas weh. Die Beine fuehlen sich dagegen ziemlich fit an.

Wenn ich naechstes Jahr wieder mitfahre, werde ich eine Zeit um 10:30 anpeilen, ohne Totaleinbruch ab La Vieille (ich hab die rund 10. schlechteste Zeit aller Verbierstarter von La Vieille zum Basset de Lona) lag ich in La Vieille eh noch auf 11 Stunden Kurs.

Ist auf jeden Fall ein super Kurs und macht viel Spaß. Haette vorher nie gedacht 660HM mit Schnitt 850m/h fahren zu koennen.

Laut GPS (mit Barometer, also GPS nur zur Kalibrierung des Barometers) waren es 5150HM und 118km. Nach Hoehenmeterglaettung mit rausfiltern aller Anstiege/Abfahrten unter 3m blieben noch 4950m uebrig. Schaetze dass 5000HM und 121km so ziemlich die Wahrheit sind. 5430HM ist etwas uebertrieben.....4700HM deutlich zu wenig.

Wer in La Vieille puenktlich ankommen will, sollte einplanen das sich dieses auf 2370 und nicht 2300m befindet. Bis nach La Vielle sind es also rund 4400HM.


----------



## albucte72 (23. August 2009)

ich fand die strecke ehrlich gesagt sehr anspruchsvoll, besonders der kaltstart am anfang in verbier hat mir doch wehgetan - beim nächsten mal würde ich mich zumindest 20min einfahren. Bin allerdings sehr gut durchgekommen und die zeitfenster ganz gut überwunden. am ende warns 10:42. Die downhills waren ja doch auch sehr hart, echt materialermüdend....Hatte Rocket Ron drauf und das war echt der perfekte reifen....Der absolute lampenausschiesser war allerdings die schiebestrecke....Hätte gestern auf keinen fall schneller sein können - das ist schon ein killerrennen. Mir ist mitten imm rennen sie satteltasche aufgegangen und mir sind werkzeug, pumpe, schlauch usw. rausgeflogen - das war nicht so gut  . Bin heute in guter verfassung - fühl mich ein bisschen ausgelaugt, aber sonst nix.....Krass ist die Siegerzeit 6:05 das ist komplett vom andern stern!!!


----------



## jever98 (23. August 2009)

Bin gut durchgekommen. Ganz gleichmaessig, immer versucht den Puls nicht ueber 140-145 gehen zu lassen. Am Schluss standen 9:45. Gelitten habe ich am Pas de Lona, sonst gings bis auf Magenbeschwerden und etwas Uebelkeit von zu vielen Bars ganz gut.

@felixh: Welche Farbe hat Dein Golden Willow? Ist es in Gold mit dem alten Schriftzug? Auf jeden Fall ist einer mit einem solchen Bike am Anfang in meiner Gegend rumgekurvt. Ich war auf nem schwarzen Ibis Mojo unterwegs...

Cool wars, aber irgendwie auch verrueckt  - bin froh es gut geschafft zu haben.


----------



## felixh. (23. August 2009)

jever98 schrieb:


> @felixh: Welche Farbe hat Dein Golden Willow? Ist es in Gold mit dem alten Schriftzug? Auf jeden Fall ist einer mit einem solchen Bike am Anfang in meiner Gegend rumgekurvt. Ich war auf nem schwarzen Ibis Mojo unterwegs...


Jip dass muss ich gewesen sein. Hab sonst kein Golden Willow gesehen. Wie gesagt, eben viel zu schnell angegangen.


----------



## tche (24. August 2009)

@fekixh

Glückwunsch!

Nein, ich bin 15:59:36 durch die Zeitnahme ;-) YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Nach mir kamen noch ca. 5 - 8 Fahrer durch, ehe geschlossen wurde. Aber das war der absolute Wahnisnn dort - die Leute haben dich nach oben gepeitscht und durch die Zeitnahme getrieben - Wahnsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bin dann mit meiner Freundin weiter, wir sind zusammen ins Ziel. Ich bin letzter geworden und habs genossen  (nach mir kam nur noch eine Frau über die 121km ins Ziel). Und das Festzelt hat uns gefeiert  

Bis nach Eison war ich voll fit, hatte dann aber La Vielle bei 2200m erwartet und mich auch dementsprechend darauf eingestellt. Als die Station dann nicht zu sehen war, hatte ich noch 17min und dachte: das wars jetzt. Hab nochmal alles mobilisiert und habs doch noch gepackt! 

Ich hatte 121km auf dem GPS und 4654hm. Hatte aber zwischendrin 2xl kurz den Empfang verloren (km werden dabei weiter gezählt, hm nicht). Und zum Pas de Lona hatte ich andere Sorgen, als zu gucken, ob mein GPS fleißig mitzählt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albucte72 (24. August 2009)

tche!

klasse gekämpft- glückwunsch...


----------



## jever98 (24. August 2009)

@tche: Respekt! Da musst Du ganz schoen Willen gehabt haben. Glueckwunsch.


----------



## bivinco (24. August 2009)

auch von meiner Seite aus Glückwunsch an alle für das Durchhalten und die Leistung. War doch ein toller Tag und das Wetter hat gehalten. Ebenfalls hatte keiner von uns einen Sturz! Ja, die Dowhnills sind nicht ohne und ab und an doch recht ruppig  Nächstes Jahr fahr ich wieder mit Fully.


----------



## zonuk (24. August 2009)

ja das war doch mal zum 20. jubiläum richtig gute bedingungen...das wetter hätte besser nicht sein können und die strecke...naja sie ist in den letzten jahren nicht besser geworden. die abfahrten werden echt immer ruppiger...aber nachwievor machen sie einfach nur spass 
die siegerzeit ist natürlich der hammer...6.05!!! wie geht das?? da bin ich noch aufm weg nach eison gewesen...aber gut, ich muss auch kein geld mit dem radfahren verdienen  bin dann zum schluss doch etwas eingegangen und die trage/schiebpassage hats mir richtig besorgt. zum glück gehts zum schluss nur noch bergab...yeah...das ziel unter 10std zu bleiben wurde verfehlt..leider noch nichtmal knapp. aber ankommen (und zwar heile) ist sowieso viel wichtiger und mit 10.44 kann ich auch gut leben.
warum allerdings so viele satteltaschen aufgegangen sind weiss ich auch nicht...hab aber ganz viele gesehen deren taschen offen waren (incl. meiner). zum glück nix verloren...viell nächstes jahr wieder obwohl ich mir am pas de loona gesagt habe...olli, das ist jetzt das 10. mal...es reicht, nieeee wieder..


----------



## bivinco (24. August 2009)

ich habe meine Satteltasche komplett verloren mit einem neuen Ultrasonicschlauch, einem Reifenheber, einer vollen Kartusche und einem superleichten CO2-Kartuschenaufsatz (extra aus USA bestellt)  
Nächstes Jahr wird alles mit Natoklebeband befestigt  Zum Glück hatte ich die EC Karte und das Geld im Trikot.


----------



## HB76 (24. August 2009)

echt zum rennen fahren braucht man ne ec karte?? wieder was gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (24. August 2009)

> ...6.05!!! wie geht das??



Fahr mal ab Heremence und lass dich von denen an der Schiebepassage überholen. Die sind komplett in einer anderen Welt, wirken total verpeilt. Ich hatte (letztes Jahr) den Eindruck, wenn keiner vor denen hergelaufen wäre um die Richtung anzugeben wären die einfach im Kreis gelaufen.



> besonders der kaltstart am anfang in verbier hat mir doch wehgetan - beim nächsten mal würde ich mich zumindest 20min einfahren.



Ich hoffe, du meinst langsamer losfahren und nicht noch 20 Min vorher warmradeln.



> echt zum rennen fahren braucht man ne ec karte??



Die Schweiz ist teuer.


----------



## bivinco (24. August 2009)

Ja, beim Grand-Raid kann es nützlich sein und das ist auch das einzige Rennen wo ich was mitnehme. Nachdem mein Shadow SW sich verabschiedet hat bin ich in Nendaz in ein Veloladen und die haben mir für 150CHF ein XT Schaltwerk montiert. Vielleicht wäre es auch auf Rechnung gegangen und meine Startnummer hatten sie ja auch. Der Laden macht an dem Tag sicher den Umsatz des jahres 
Start und Zeil ist halt bei dem Rennen unterschiedlich.


----------



## HB76 (24. August 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die sind komplett in einer anderen Welt, wirken total verpeilt.


nennt sich rennen fahren,


----------



## Deleted 6320 (24. August 2009)

sagt mal, waren die Läden die ein neues Schaltwerk montierten mit Stand an der Strecke? Wie lang haben die für so einen Ersatz gebraucht?

Und: wo liegt man mit Zeiten von 9:30 h bis 10:10 h heute? Bin von `94 bis `96 da gewesen.


----------



## tche (24. August 2009)

@albucte72 & jever98

Danke! Irgendwo am Anfang des Threads hieß es doch mal: "Einfach nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen und *den Tag bereit sein zu sterben*.  Dann klapps auch! Du hast ein Ziel und du kannst das!!!!" 

Das ist die Antwort. Ich habe nicht umsonst 3,5 Monate dafür trainiert... Nee, ich dachte echt, das wars jetzt: noch 17min. Noch mal 2 Gänge raufgeschalten und beschleunigt. An der letzten Serpentine saß meine Freundin (hat die 68km gemacht und in La Vielle auf mich gewartet) und schrie nur noch, dass ich gleich da wäre.  Da waren es noch 2min... Den Rest hat das fantastsiche Publikum dort oben gemacht (inkl einem, der mich nach der Serpentine noch ein Stück angeschoben hat). Dann war ich durch und fix und alle - hab den Begriff "am Anschlag fahren" für mich neu definiert... 

Aber sowas von GEIL!


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2009)

Glückwunsch! Durchkommen ist IMHO beim GRC schon alles. Ich versuch mich nächste Woche mal beim Nationalpark. Ist leider von Hamburg alles ein bischen weit weg 

Robert


----------



## felixh. (24. August 2009)

@tche,

wusste ich doch dass es deine Freundin war. Hab kurz "in Trance" mit ihr gesprochen und sie gefragt ob sie denn die ganze Strecke mit Shorts und Baumwollshirt gefahren sein, hat mir geantwortet, dass sie eh erst aus Heremence los sei, hab halt nicht gewusst dass es deine Freundin war und du nicht weit vor der Ankunft...

Habens dir noch was zum Essen gegeben? Als ich ankam in La Vieille und nach 10min Pause am Essenststand habens mich um 15:55 quasi weitergeschickt (ueber den Teppich, haette sonst gar nicht realisiert dass der erst nach der Essenstation ist) und waren schon am wegrauemen vom Essen.

Hab mich dann 20m weiter in den Rasen gesetzt und aufgegessen.

Ich glaub mit der Oeffnung haettest du etwas spaeter noch Glueck gehabt, dass der Paul Christian mit seinem Schuetzling noch nicht durch war, ich glaub der hat per Handy durchgegeben dass er 3min zu spaet kommt, und sie haben noch offengelassen bis er da war (der hat den Tino Schiffer von Eison bis nach La Vieille angeschoben und somit nur 1:19 von Eison nach La Vieille). Hab mich mit dem Paul noch ein bisserl unterhalten, beim Weg zum Basset de Lona, wo es bei mir so langsam wieder aufwaerts ging.


----------



## tche (24. August 2009)

@felixh

Baumwollshirt... Das ist ihr legendäres Hünchen-im-Korb-Trikot ;-) Und ja, sie ist die Strecke gefahren.

Sie erinnert sich an euch, lässt grüßen und fragt, wer denn das Bier bzgl. Pas de Lona ausgeben musste ;-)

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich schon über der Kontrolle, sie hat mein Bike weit genug vom Teppich hingestellt, nicht, dass noch jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt. Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit zum Verpflegungsstand und habe mich noch bedient - es gab auch auf beiden Pässen noch Essen - leider waren die Sportfotografen schon abgezogen, so dass es keine Fotos von uns vom See gibt. Aber wir hatten Handy dabei und die Bilder sind ganz OK, haben uns viel Zeit für die Abfahrt gelassen und hatten eine Menge Spaß an der Verpflegung oberhalb der Staumauer  Sind glücklich angekommen zu sein! 

Paul Christian? Tino Schiffer? Ich dachte, die hätten vom Start weg die Zeit genommen bis der letzte über die Linie war und diese Zeit dann noch nach hinten zugegeben. Dann gab es ja diese Art Sirene und ab da war zu, ca. 3einhalb Minuten. Jedenfalls war die Stimmung dort oben geil, die Leute haben einen richtig aufgeputscht!


----------



## felixh. (24. August 2009)

Das waere natuerlich auch moeglich mit der Zeit. Paul hat mir nur gesagt dass er ganz zum Schluss drueber ist, und fuer Locals wird ja gerne mal ein paar Sekunden aufgeschlagen. Die Sirene ist auf jeden Fall ein paar Sekunden vorher ertoent.

Hmm, mir kam es in La Vieille eher still vor. allerdings war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht wirklich ansprechbar.....

Die Verpflegungsstaende waren echt super und nette Leute. Am Pass de Lona habens extra noch ein paar Schokis aufgetrieben, und am Basset de Lona gabs superfeinen Kuchen....

"an euch" ist gut. Ich versteh mich mit allen gut, bin ungern allein und hab mich immer irgendwo dazugesellt. Waren glaub ich zwei Deutsche mit denen ich in La Vieille zusammen gegessen hab. Von Bier hab ich keine Ahnung? Haette der erste oder der letzte oben ein Bier auftreiben sollen :=) ??

Fotos... mein einziger Sturz resultierte daraus, dass ich nach Eison beim Fotographen im Wald fuers Foto ein bisserl hupfen wollte, aber nicht geshen hab dass da ja auch noch eine Kurve kommt, und zu spaet draufkam dass eine 90° Kurve im Wald mit 15-20km/h nicht fahrbar ist. Naja der Waldboden war zum Glueck sehr weich....
Weitere Fotographen hab ich nicht gesehen, online sind die Fotos ja noch nicht.


----------



## schnellejugend (25. August 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> nennt sich rennen fahren,



Robert, bist du es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tche (25. August 2009)

Lag vielleicht daran, dass es bei mir schon stramm auf 16:00 zuging... Hab dann in den letzten 17min noch einige überholt, habs auch nicht verstanden, warum die dann nicht auf die Tube gedrückt haben - es ging ja um alles... Und das haben die Leute an den Hütten einen spüren lassen.

Das mit dem Bier weiß ich auch nicht so geanu, sie meinte nur da hätten 2 gesessen, einer (du) hätte gemient In dne Klamotten bist du hier hoch? Und dann beim Aufbrechen hätte es ne spontane Bierwette um den Pas de Lona gegeben.

Ich hab mir erst im Ziel eins gegönnt, obwohl ich schoin kurz davor war, an der Verpflegung an der Staumauer nach einem Wein zu fragen, die waren echt super gut drauf dort. Aber die steile Abfahrt musste ja auch noch gemeistert werden.

Vom letzten Jahr gab es viele Fotos von den Seen und von den Bachdurchfharten vorm Ziel, aber da stand bei dir offentsichtlich auch schon keiner mehr. Die im Wald war auch die einzige, die ich bemerkt hatte.


----------



## tche (26. August 2009)

@felixh

Dein Sprung fürs Foto ist ja gar nicht zu sehen 
Von mir gibts kein einziges Bild :-(


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2009)

Jip, war wohl zu spaet dran beim Sprung bzw der Fotograph zu frueh...

Hab ein Bild gekauft, Qualitaet so Naja.


----------



## tche (26. August 2009)

Würde ja meinen Bericht mal mit reinhängen (mit fotos), sind aber 1,4mb. Und die sind hier nicht zugelassen.


----------



## felixh. (26. August 2009)

Fotos kannst auf imageshack.us oder aehnlichen Seiten uppen und verlinken.


----------



## tche (26. August 2009)

Ohne Fotos gehts auch, hab ihn einfach reinkopiert und 3 Handybilder im Anhang...

*ES IST VOLLBRACHT*! Wir stehen in der Finisherliste des 20. Cristalp - man muss nur weit genug blättern ;-)

Es war aber auch dramatisch, ein ungeahntes: hoch tief hoch tief hoch  aber lest selbst:

Was habe seit Mai ich nicht alles für einen Quatsch gemacht, ich bin:
- absichtlich an hunderten von Biergärten vorbeigefahren
- auf Arbeit gejoggt
- Spitzhaustreppen hochgejoggt und das Bike hochgetragen
- mehrmals hintereinander Mount Keule oder Malschendorf oder/und Weistropp befahren
- 1700hm in einer Tour am Elbhang gesammelt
- bei der Bike Point-Dresdenumrundung angetreten (und gefinished J )
- Rennrad gefahren ;-)
- nach Aue gebikt
- 2 Kisten Erdinger alkoholfrei gekauft und getrunken
- den Elbradweg bis kurz vor Thorgau und zurück gefahren
- die 40g Regel versucht einzuhalten (OK, so um die 10x, maximal 15x habe ich sie gebrochen)
- eine Mountainbike-Tagestour über 208km gefahren
- Freitag abends gen Alpen, Sa Tour, So Halbtagestour und nachmittags zurück
- 3 Monate nicht Fußball gespielt, ohne verletzt zu sein

Ich habe praktisch mein "normales" Leben auf den Kopf gestellt und fast 4 Monate mit einem Ziel im Hinterkopf gelebt:

Beim Cristalp die letzte Zeitkontrolle 16:00 Uhr in La Vielle zu überstehen (bzw. überhaupt bis dorthin zu kommen)!

Aber alles von vorn. Vielen vielen Dank für die fixe Idee an:
- Henri Lesewitz, der mit seinem Buch Held am Sonntag die Grundlage zum Cristalp lieferte
- Kai aus dem Bike Point, der zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort das richtige TShirt trug (sowie Claudi, die dieses als Cristalp-TShirt erkannte, als wir mal wieder irgendwas aus dem Bike Point brauchten) 
- Ballhaus Watzke mit ihrem Braurezept fürs Altpieschner, das in Kombination mit Buch und TShirt für eine fixe Idee in meinem Kopf sorgte
- Weiterhin an Andrea, die diese fixe Idee mir als gar nicht so fix einredete und dafür sorgte, dass aus dieser Idee ein Ziel wurde.
- Claudi, die dieses Ziel als mein Coach mit Trainingsplänen, Schweinehundbekämpfungen, Organisation, Trainingsstrecken usw. reifen lies
- Friedel und Ulfried, die uns auf dem Weg in die Schweiz begleiteten und umsorgten sowie Ulfried speziell, der viele Trainingskilometer mit mir gefahren ist


Die Aufregung

 war Mittwoch Mittag am Größten. Abends war Packen angesagt, Donnerstag früh ebenso. Mittags mein letzter Weg in den Bike Point, wo ich ein Ersatzlaufrad für mein geschrottetes bekam. Danke für das Entgegenkommen!

Die Anreise

 verlief problemlos. Es war heiß, schweineheiß. Übernachtung bei Dani bei gefühlten 35 Grad in Stuttgart. Die Weiterfahrt in die Schweiz verlief ewig, und ehe wir unsere Startnummern, Bikecheck und Cristalp-TShirt hatten, war es schon 17:00 Uhr durch. Eine weitere Stunde benötigten wir bis Verbier und ehe wir in unserer Ferienwohnung waren, verging auch noch eine Weile.

Die geplanten 2 Stunden einfahren reduzierten sich auf 25min. Schnell noch etwas essen, alles für morgen vorbereiten und lieber nicht nachdenken, was ich nach dem Aufstehen mache, während die anderen 3 Richtung Heremence aufbrechen würden, um Claudi dort für ihre 68km Strecke zum Start zu bringen Ein letzter Blick aus dem Fenster Richtung morgigen ersten Anstieg und ich entdeckte folgendes:

Cool! Gegen 22:00 Uhr Nachtruhe. 3:45 Uhr klingelte der Wecker, Frühstück. 5:15 Uhr brachen Claudi, Ulfried und Friedel nach Heremence auf. 

Während Claudi also die 1000 Höhenmeter (hm) auf den Mandelon in Angriff nimmt, warten Ulfried und Friedel auf mich, um danach gen Eison weiter zu fahren und uns noch einmal beiseite zu stehen, so der Plan. 

Ich wollte 6:15 Uhr in Richtung Start gehen. Und ehe ich mir Gedanken über den Tag machen konnte, erledigte ich lieber noch den Abwasch und hatte am Ende zu tun, den Start der Profis 6:30 Uhr mitverfolgen zu können Ruhig, gelassen und voll konzentriert fuhr ich ca. 6:47 über die Zeitnahme, mein Cristalp hat begonnen! Gleich die 684hm am ersten Anstieg haben einen entscheidenden Einfluss auf meine Psyche, so viel war mir klar. (Rechne ich mit meinen normalen 600hm/h, schaffe ich nicht einmal die erste Hälfte der Strecke im Zeitlimit). Von der ersten Kurve an suchte ich mit hoher Trittfrequenz immer die Ideallinie (Kurven schneiden). Nach 57min überquerte ich den Gipfel, schneller als gedacht. Gut fühlte sich das an. Auch die geplanten 8:10 Uhr und 8:50 Uhr-Zeiten waren geschafft, noch war die Strecke einfach. Es war bewölkt, und leicht neblig, viel vom Umland war nicht zu sehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eh keine Zeit hatte, großartig in der Gegend herum zu gucken. Vor Nendaz wurde es auch technisch anspruchsvoll, es ging über Wurzeltrails und steiniges Geläuf hoch und runter und eine extrem steile Skipiste bergab. Heremence erreichte ich 10:33 Uhr (errechnet hatte ich 11:00 Uhr, geplant 10:45 Uhr). Super! 

Claudi, die laut Aussage von Ulfried und Friedel übel aufgeregt war (wegen mir bzw. ob ich es schaffen würde oder nicht), ist auch gut losgekommen. Eine beruhigende SMS erreichte sie nach meiner ersten wichtigen Zeithürde (jede Zwischenzeit wurde kostenlos an vorher zu hinterlegende Handynummern versendet). 

Friedel und Ulfried hatten hier die Gelegenheit, die Profis zu sehen (die ersten kamen 8:45 Uhr durch). Nun versuchten sie sich am Weg mit dem Auto nach Eison, was auf Grund von Straßensperrungen usw. gar nicht mal so einfach war.

Nun standen also auch für mich die 1000hm zum Mandelon an. Viel trinken, immer etwas essen, Kurven schneiden. In 10min schaffte ich immer noch über 110hm, es läuft! Auf der Straße entdeckte ich zu meiner Überraschung immer wieder mal meinen Namen und einige Aufheiterungen (z.B. Kette rechts im Anstieg oder mal ein Pfeil nach rechts, wo im Hintergrund eine Riesenstaumauer zu sehen war oder Anfeuerungen). Claudi hatte also die Sprühdose mitgenommen! Auch der Mandelon war kein Problem, die Schiebestrecke oben bin ich in 22min durch. Eigentlich wäre das großteils fahrbar, aber wenn alle schieben Schon allein aus Angst vor einem Platten auf dem spitzen Gestein Am Ende dieser Passage standen 3 verrückte Zuschauer an einer anspruchsvollen Stelle, die sich vor Begeisterung die Stimme aus dem Leib brüllten, als ich die ohne abzusteigen meisterte J. Überhaupt waren die Zuschauer super gut drauf, sie scheinen zu wissen, was ein Starter auf sich nimmt und würdigten dies auch! OK, der Mandelon war Geschichte, die Beine fühlten sich gut an. Evolene, der nächste und laut MTB-Forum entscheidende Punkt stand an. 13:33 Uhr bin ich durch, voll verpflegt. 7min Plus auf meine geplante Zwischenzeit. Knapp über 3000hm in den Beinen - auf nach Eison!

Claudi lies ihrerseits nach dem Start erst einmal alle vorbei ziehen, um sich dann in Ruhe mit Sprühflasche und der Straßenbeschriftung zu beschäftigen ;-) Am Mandelon wurde sie von den ersten Profis der 121km eingeholt. Die wären dort ohne Rücksicht aufs Material drüber gebrettert ohne Ende 

Claudi riss sich beispielsweise die Seite ihres Tubeless-Reifen auf, aber Pannenmilch und die für diesen Tag extra aus dem Bike Point geliehene zweite Luftpumpe sorgten dafür, dass sie es problemlos zur nächsten technischen Hilfsstelle schaffte

Bis Eison ging es wieder mal heftig bergan, zumindest die ersten Meter aus Evolene heraus und den letzten Kilometer nach Eison hinein. An der engen 180-Grad Kehre vor der Verpflegung mit anschließender 5m Steilrampe standen Ulfried und Friedel. 

Vor mir befand sich eine Frau. Ulfried in typischer Manier: Komm Hartl, hier ist noch niemand abgestiegen, noch nicht mal Claudi!. Die Frau konnte nicht mehr vor Lachen, musste absteigen und Ulfried hat sie dafür auch noch hochgeschoben - unglaublich, die Gentlemen von heute ;-) (ich bin übrigens gefahren ;-) Ich habe meine neue Flasche mit ISO-Pulver entgegengenommen und meinte nur: Die Claudi muss doch mindestens 20min mit Sprühen beschäftigt gewesen sein, und die Dose ist mittlerweile bestimmt leer! Ich bin bissl geschafft, aber noch 1:24h Restzeit  das kann ich packen!. Mein Höhenprofil stimmte nicht ganz, denn Verpflegung und Zeitkontrolle lagen auf über 1700m und nicht bei 1593m, wie angegeben. Aber umso besser, denn erstens hatte ich so weiniger Höhe bis La Vielle (letzte Zeitkontrolle) vor mir und zweitens hatte ich noch mehr Zeit rausgefahren, es blieben mir ja noch 1:24h gegenüber den geplanten 1:10h! Die Kraft ließ dann doch etwas nach, und als es in Eison von der Hauptstrasse weg einfach mal ein paar Treppen hoch und dann einen Trail weiter ging, hieß es absteigen und laufen. Laufen ging aber irgendwie nicht mehr richtig, die Oberschenkelinnenseiten schmerzten und mussten erst einmal gedehnt werden 

Claudi war unterdessen 15:30 Uhr bis La Vielle gekommen, hat sogar noch einige der anderen teilnehmenden Dresdner begrüßen können. Nur zog sich das Versenden meiner SMS-Zwischenzeiten ewig hin (ca. 1h Verzug wie sich im Nachhinein rausstellte)  sie hatte schon lange nichts mehr gehört und aus Eison hätte längst eine Zeit kommen müssen. Was tun: warten oder weiter fahren?

Ich war mittlerweile recht gelassen unterwegs. Laut GPS waren es noch ca. 3km bis zum letzten Kontrollpunkt. 600hm/h sind nicht mehr drin, aber die brauche ich auch nicht mehr. Irgendwo auf 2200m wirds schon liegen, 15:20 Uhr  alles gut. Wieder ein Schriftzug für mich: Die 16:00 Uhr stehen!  mit Smiley. Auch mal ein Stück schieben, verlierst ja nur Zentimeter im Vergleich zum Fahren. 

DENKSTE! 2150m ERREICHT UND WEIT UND BREIT NICHTS VON EINER VERPFLEGUNGSSTELLE Laut GPS muss die längst durch sein! OK, vorn ist die nächste Kehre, mal gucken, vielleicht ist sie ja dort. 15:40 Uhr. Nichts zu sehen. Angst macht mir, dass auf dem GPS noch einige Kehren auf den nächsten Metern eingetragen sind, geht das etwa noch höher? Vorn ein paar Autos, ist es vielleicht dort? Nein, wieder nichts, Weit über mir sehe ich eine weitere Kehre. ********!!!! Wie weit, wie viel, wie hoch, was fährst du im Moment? Unter 6km/h. Das sind kaum mehr 150hm und 1,5km bis 16:00 Uhr. In dem Moment brach etwas in mir zusammen, ich dachte: Das wars jetzt! Urplötzlich bist du jetzt draußen, ohne Vorwarnung  Alles unterschätzt Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Was tun? Alles geben, aber woher nehmen? In einem MTB-Forum hieß es zum Thema Cristalp vor Kurzem: "Einfach nicht zu sehr unter Druck setzen und *den Tag bereit sein zu sterben*. Dann klappts auch! Du hast ein Ziel und du kannst das!!!!" 

Claudi sitzt 15:51 Uhr auf einem Vorsprung kurz vor der letzten Kehre vor La Vielle. Ihr Befinden: Puls 130  vom Nichts tun! Nur warten, bangen, zittern. Nur noch 9min, keine Spur von Hartl 300hm weiter unten sieht man eine größere Gruppe schieben, nur wenige fahren. Wenn er dort dabei sein sollte, schafft er es auf keinen Fall! 

Was tun? Das tun: Du hast nicht die letzten 4 Monate umsonst trainiert! Diese Worte in den Ohren, noch 17min auf der Uhr, 2 Gänge raufschalten, Dämpfer ausschalten, beschleunigen  und (natürlich nur im übertragenen Sinn) *bereit sein zu sterben*!

Claudi sitzt immer noch am Felsen, ihre Gedanken: Aller 20s kommt hinten ein Biker um den Felsen auf dem Weg zur letzten Kehre, wieder kein Hartl! Doch da plötzlich  ein ambitioniert kämpfender Biker kommt mit kräftigem Tritt. Schon der Fahrstil lässt erahnen, hoffen - das muss Hartl sein! Noch 2min  er ist es! Ich brülle mir die Seele aus dem Leib: Zieh an! Zieh! Zieh! Zieh! Er schreit: Wo ist das Ding, wo? Gleich hier um die Ecke! Zieh! Gib alles! Alles auf eine Karte!

Schmerzen. Atemnot. Gefühlter Maximalpuls + 10. Den Rest hat das fantastische Publikum dort oben gemacht. Zunächst stand ein Mann nach der Serpentine, der mich für 5 oder 6m geschoben hat  so konnte ich noch weitere 2 Gänge hochschalten. Dann kam Claudi, aber ich war schon zu schnell, als dass sie auch noch hätte schieben können. Dann sah ich die Almhütten und die Massen davorsitzen, den Teppich für die Zeitnahme dahinter  Wiegetritt und das erlösende BEEEP Das war der absolute Wahnsinn dort - die Leute haben dermaßen euphorisch gebrüllt, so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt! Die haben dich nach oben gepeitscht und durch die Zeitnahme getrieben - Wahnsinn!

*15:59:24* Uhr durch die Zeitnahme! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS

Das sind 36s Vorsprung auf 9:15h Fahrtzeit!!!! Es hätten genausogut 36s zu spät sein können 36s!!!! Das ist so unglaublich Aber ich habe mir das verdient! Ich habe mehrmals vorher gesagt: 15:59:59 will ich durch diese Kontrolle  aber dass das am Ende verdammt in diese Richtung geht - in IT-Kreisen heißt es immer: Pass auf was du dir wünschst, du könntest es bekommen 

Dann war ich fix und alle, aber glücklich. Ich habe den Begriff "auf Anschlag fahren" für mich neu definiert... Nach mir kamen noch ca. 5 Fahrer durch, ehe geschlossen wurde. Ich nehme an, dass zum Start die Zeit des letzten genommen wurde, der über die Startlinie gefahren ist und dann in La Vielle aufaddiert wurde. Nach ca. 3-4min ertönte eine Art Schiffssirene und alle weiteren Fahrer wurden rausgenommen und den Berg wieder runter geschickt Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich schon eine SMS an die Edelfans in der Heimat verschickt und eine Gemüsebrühe getrunken.

Zu fünft machten wir uns nun nach ausgiebiger Nahrungsaufnahme auf, um den gefürchteten Pas de Lona zu erklimmen. Irgendwie waren wir uns einig, ab der Zeitnahme komplett zu schieben  der Druck war ja raus. Dachten wir zumindest, denn plötzlich kam ein Trial-Motorradfahrer von oben, der uns aufhielt und erst einmal abtastete, ob wir denn überhaupt noch einen Chip und uns nicht durchgemogelt hätten. Dann kam es zu einer langen Diskussion. Der wollte uns nicht weiter lassen! Ein zweiter kam dazu. Die Frau, die in Eison vor mir vor Lachen absteigen musste, heulte schon wie verrückt, hatte das Bike schon gen Tal gedreht Der 2. zückte das Telefon und ließ uns letztendlich doch durch, am Gipfel auf knapp 2800m war es schon kalt, windig und dunkle Wolken hingen davor  vielleicht war es wegen dem Wetter.

In der Steilpassage hingen die Leute, pausierten, quälten sich wieder ein Stück vor, pausierten wieder. Der Boden fluffig und locker, das Gelände extrem steil, das Bike will eigentlich ständig ins Tal zurück rollen, übel! Man kann es nichts Bekanntem aus der Heimat vergleichen (die Steilpassagen von Malschendorf kann man dagegen nicht mal als Hügel bezeichnen). Der reinste Kraftakt. Claudi meinte am Fuße des Steilstücks, dass ich losmachen soll, sie wüsste nicht ob so sie nicht doch noch raugenommen wird. Sie hielt sich tapfer und hatte höchstens 50hm Differenz. Die Motorradfahrer wollten ihr zunächst den Rucksack abnehmen, bis sie so aus Spaß meinte: mein Rad wäre mir lieber! Kurzerhand band einer der beiden das Rad auf seinen Rucksack und fuhr damit geradeaus den Steilhang hoch! Von der Verpflegungsstation am Gipfel kam ihr auch noch eine Betreuerin entgegen und so hat sie es bis hoch geschafft.

Ich wusste in dem Moment auch nicht, was geschehen war  ist sie jetzt noch drin oder draußen? Aber ihr Bike stand oben, sie war auch nicht mehr weit und so dachte ich mir: Jetzt wartest du, jetzt bringen wir sie noch heim, dass hat sie sich verdient! Außerdem ist das bestimmt ein riesiges Erlebnis, zusammen als letzter über die Ziellinie zu fahren (aus Biesenrode wusste ich, dass die letztplatzierten noch gehörig gefeiert wurden)!

Nach kurzer Verpflegung und warmen Tee machten wir uns auf den Weg über das Hochplateau. Wenn du das siehst, den Gebirgssee (Lac de Lona), den Gletscher dahinter, deinen Weg dazwischen  dann weißt du wofür du das alles gemacht hast! Unbeschreiblich schön! Unbeschreiblich. Ein letzter Anstieg zum Basset de Lona, nochmal verpflegen, hier gab es sogar Schokolade. Und dann noch 1200hm bergab nach Grimentz  ins Ziel! Die offiziellen Fotografen waren längst abgezogen, so konnten wir nur noch einige Bilder mit dem Handy machen.

Nach einer schwierigen Abfahrt vom Stausee aus und einigen Bachquerungen klingelte Claudis Handy, unser Betreuerteam kam sich mittlerweile ziemlich einsam vorm Zielbereich vor J

Ulfried und Friedel hatten die Siegerehrung gesehen (Siegerzeit übrigens 6:05h) und sich dann für uns positioniert. Sogar die Werbung wurde schon abgebaut. Alle Fans hatten ihre Teilnehmer würdig in Empfang genommen. 17min lang kam niemand mehr ins Ziel. Die Band hatte bereits ihr letztes Lied gespielt und war dabei, die Lautsprecher abzubauen... Wenn die Verpflegungsstation abwäscht, die Parkplätze wieder frei sind, die Straßensperren aufgehoben sind, die Bierkasse geschlossen ist und die Bikewaschanlage nur noch Gutscheine für den Bach verteilt

Dann ist der Jubel im Festzelt am größten, lautesten, schönsten Denn dann wurden wir für die Zieleinfahrt angekündigt!

Wir haben es genossen! Nach mir kam nur noch eine Frau über die 121km ins Ziel (genau die, die erst lachte, dann weinte, und nun auch wieder weinte)  ich bin also definitiv letzter  aber sowas von stolz! Und das Festzelt hat uns gefeiert wie verrückt  ich bilde mir ein, dass sie sogar von ihren Tischen aufgestanden sind. Aber das habe ich nicht mehr richtig mitbekommen Uns wurden gleich Blumen in die Hand gedrückt und das Mikro vor die Nase gehalten JGänsehaut und Tränen!

Wenn du den Pas de Lona besiegt hast, und den Gletscher und den See siehst  dann sind jegliche Qualen vergessen  ich kann mich da nur wiederholen!

Bei meinem Siegerbier durfte ich mir dann von Ulfried noch folgendes anhören ;-) Dass alle drahtigen und durchtrainierten Kerle vor Dir waren  gut. Aber dass auch alle Kirschen, die sonst High Heels tragen und viel besser aussehen als Du auch noch vor Dir waren, das ist schon hart. Und im nächsten Moment wieder ernst: Wenn man schon mit Hartl Rad gefahren und Berge hochgekommen ist, kann man manchmal kaum noch das Trikot von hinten erkennen. Wenn dieser dann bei der Cristalp einfach mal am Limit gerade so als  ankommt, bekommt man Fragen.

Ich hatte 121km auf dem GPS und 4654hm. Hatte aber zwischendrin 2x kurz den Empfang verloren (km werden dabei weiter gezählt, hm nicht). Und zum Pas de Lona hatte ich andere Sorgen, als zu gucken, ob mein GPS fleißig mitzählt ;-) 

971 Starter traten über die 121km an, ich belegte Platz 366 meiner Altersklasse, 818. gesamt. Letzter Mann! Meine Zeit: 12:25.36,4h. Nach mir nur eine Frau, alle anderen 152 sind nicht durchgekommen. 

Bei Claudis 68km gab es 1606 Starter. Sie belegte Platz 1560 und 44. Ihrer Altersklasse in 12:20.57,1H. Laut Ergebnisliste gab es noch einen Finisher ca. 45min später, aber unterwegs haben wir niemanden mehr getroffen (obwohl der 2h eher am Pas de Lona war)  wer weiß. 45 sin hier nicht angekommen.

Auf dem Heimweg habe ich noch einen Cristalp-Wegweiser in Verbier entdeckt, der nun nicht mehr an Ort und Stelle steht


Es ist jetzt Dienstag, 14:23 Uhr. Ich werde mich jetzt mal aufs Bike schwingen und meine Hausrunde drehen. Ohne Pulsuhr J

Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist heute sogar Maß-Biertag im Watzke J


----------



## albucte72 (26. August 2009)

tche -> klasse geschrieben.. ich hab mich auch nach Henry Leseitz's Buch dort angemeldet....und ihn dann noch persönlich im Zielbereich nach dem rennen getroffen und ein foto mit ihm gemacht -ich denke er hatte seid damals auch noch eine rechnung mit dem rennen offen


----------



## abbath (26. August 2009)

Glückwunsch!

Vor allem Respekt für die stringente Vorbereitung (200km Tagestour), vielleicht sollte ich sowas auch mal ernst nehmen


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2009)

Und? Kannst du dir schon vorstellen DAS nochmals zu machen?

Bei mir hat´s 3 Monate gedauert 

Edit: Schön geschrieben. Der GRC ist halt nicht nur körperlich fordernd, sondern min. 50% sind Kopfsache! Du hättest 1000 gute Gründe gehabt 36 Sekunden langsamer zu sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tche (27. August 2009)

Danke! Das Ganze nochmal? Nee (momentan). 
1. So bleiben die Eindrücke, die man sammeln konnte - ich meine besser geht's doch nicht, oder?
2. Nochmal so eine Vorbereitung? Ich weiß nicht (bin ja nie vorher Rennen gefahren - nur einen Alpencross pro Jahr, hatte nie mehr als 2000km / Jahr. Wir haben uns immer als "die langsamsten Alpencrosser aller Zeiten" betitelt. Und dann versucht man sich von 0 auf 100 zu bekommen.)

Vielleicht die 68er Runde ;-)

@albcute: dieses Jahr? Und ist er wirklich mitgefahren?


----------



## albucte72 (27. August 2009)

Lesewitz & Ihlenfeld nach der Zielankunft - dem mann dem ihc diese tortur zu verdanken habe!! er ist echt super locker und gut drauf - klasse kerl

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=652371&id=1280426456&ref=nf


----------



## tche (27. August 2009)

Cool. 

Habe meinen überarbeiteten Bericht mal an die bike geschickt. und Hernri hat geantwortet, dass er demnächst an einer Zusammenfassung 20 Jahre Cristalp arbeitet.

Hab immer noch ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## albucte72 (27. August 2009)

schmerz geht - stolz bleibt!


----------



## tche (27. August 2009)

Genau 

Obwohl: Der Muskelkater hielt sich in Grenzen. Konnte nur den Sonntag nicht richtig aufstehen und hinsetzen.


----------



## evilrogi (27. August 2009)

Der meiner Meinung nach schönste und beeindruckendste Alpenmarathon! Die Langdistanz hat mir immer das Rennglück versagt (1x Dünnpfiff, 1x Schnee, 1x Regen über die fast ganze Distanz), die Kurze ging dafür immer sehr gut! Wunderschön und gnadenlos hart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jever98 (27. August 2009)

evilrogi schrieb:


> Der meiner Meinung nach schönste und beeindruckendste Alpenmarathon! Die Langdistanz hat mir immer das Rennglück versagt (1x Dünnpfiff, 1x Schnee, 1x Regen über die fast ganze Distanz), die Kurze ging dafür immer sehr gut! Wunderschön und gnadenlos hart!



Dann fahr bitte naechstes Jahr nicht die Langdistanz, damit wir gutes Wetter haben .

Ich fand den Parcours bis auf den Pas de Lona recht human - viele harmonische Anstiege die nicht so schlimm sind. Lang ist er schon...


----------



## evilrogi (27. August 2009)

jever98 schrieb:


> Dann fahr bitte naechstes Jahr nicht die Langdistanz, damit wir gutes Wetter haben .
> 
> Ich fand den Parcours bis auf den Pas de Lona recht human - viele harmonische Anstiege die nicht so schlimm sind. Lang ist er schon...



Meine letzte Teilnahme war 2007 auf der Kurzen, also daran solls nicht liegen. Konnte mich damals noch deutlich verbessern. Seither habe ich jedoch die Rennlust verloren...


----------



## felixh. (27. August 2009)

Hat der Henri von der Bike ein Buch ueber den GRC geschrieben?

Er hat mich nach dem Rennen auf der Straße runter nach Sierre augegabelt und noch mit runter genommen (nach etwas ueber der halben Strecke, die ich schon rollend hinter mich gebracht hatte - leider deutlich nach dem fiesen Gegenanstieg mit 15-20kg Rucksack wenn die Beine nicht mehr treten wollen - noch dazu mit Luftverlierendem Schlauch und Loch im Reifen - von der rasanten Abfahrt nach Grimentz, wo mir der Latexschlauch wohl die Nerven gerettet hat, Butyl haette da sofort aufgegeben und nicht 30min spaeter)

Wie ist denn der Titel vom Buch?

Edit: dank google weiß ich bscheid.
Lohnt sich das Buch "Held am Sonntag"? Ich glaub ich werde es mir einfach gleich mal bestellen.


----------



## tche (28. August 2009)

Absolut empfehlenswert, Das Buch war der Auslöser für meine Anmeldung!


----------



## wenzel (3. September 2009)

Ich habe diese Seiten schon vor dem GRC2009 studiert und bin nun kurz zurückzukommen um Resultate zu sehen.
Aber als ich den Bericht von "tche" gelesen habe, musste ich mich grad am Forum anmelden um MERCI zu sagen. 
Ich bin den GRC2008 in 12:08 gefahren und kriege noch heute Gänsehaut wenn ich daran zurückdenke. Deine Worte haben mir grad wieder die Tränen in die Augen getrieben. Ich bin damals als absolutes Greenhorn auf die Strecke gegangen, direkt die Langdistanz gefahren ohne auch nur 1 Meter der Strecke zu kennen. Obwohl ich im Wallis geboren wurde und 20 Jahre dort gelebt habe, war ich noch nie im Leben überhaupt in Verbier ;-)
Mann hätte ich viele Tipps für euch gehabt. Auch ich bin 2008 in für mich unmenschlicher Zeit in Richtung LaVieille unterwegs gewesen, habe ein Bidon durch die Nase erbrochen und vor lauter Krämpfen nur noch fahren, jedoch nicht mehr schieben können. Auch ich habe die Zeitlimite viel früher erwartet ( ungefähr dort wo das Kreuz steht und nicht 3 Kehren weiter oben ) und mich erst mal auf den Boden gesessen und leise vor mich hingewimmert. Im Ziel habe ich Frau und Kind umarmt und nur noch ganz leise "nie mehr" "nie mehr" gesagt. Aber schon auf der Rückfahrt ins Oberwallis habe ich schon von 2009 geschwärmt ;-)

nochmals merci an tche. Klasse geschrieben.
aus gesundheitlichen und zeitlichen ( familiären Gründen ) wollte ich 2009 gar nicht an den Start. Als ich dann gehört habe dass nach 20 GRC schluss sei, habe ich mich dann doch noch für die mittlere Strecke entschieden. 2010 bin ich wieder dabei. Hoffe viele von euch dort (wieder) zu sehen.






Gruss Wenzel
http://www.bikesportsimplon.ch/98_mambo/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=101&Itemid=104


----------



## zonuk (3. September 2009)

das nach dem 20. grc schluss sein soll ist aber nicht wahr oder????


----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Nein, es gab aber Probleme Sponsoren zu finden und es hat lange so ausgeschaut dass der 20. der letzte ist, bzw nicht einmal stattfinden kann. Laut TV Berichten auf TSR (Tele Suisse Romande) ist das aber geloest und zumindest naechstes Jahr findet der GRC wieder statt.


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2009)

Der nächste ist der letzte? Dann muss ich wohl auch noch mal. Da kann ich ja nicht auf die 25. Auflage warten! Meine lezte war 2000, 10 years after passt also schon...


----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Nein, es schaut ganz gut aus dass es weitergeht, aber gesichert ist die Finanzierung bisher nur fuer 2010, fuer 2011 stehen die Sponsoren noch nicht fest, aber das hat ja auch noch Zeit.

Dieses waren erst Ende April ausreichend Sponsoren fuers stattfinden gefunden.


----------



## tche (3. September 2009)

@felixh: Buch schon gelesen?
@wenzel: Danke! Die Geschichte lebt halt von den 20 dramatischen Minuten. Du hast doch wohl nicht im Ernst in der Steilpassage an ein Bier gedacht ;-) (Ich hab mein erstes 1/2h nach Zielankunft "verschlungen")

12 Tage danach habe ich es eigentlich immer noch nicht so richtig verarbeitet. Saß zB letzten Samstag 16:00 Uhr im Biergarten, habe mich genau 1 Woche und den Kampf zurück erinnert und erst einmal eine "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS" inkl. Erinnerung zurück - SMS an die Edelfans verschickt ;-) Die Qualen in Form von Krämpfen, Übelkeit usw. habe ich nicht erfahren, nur dass das Laufen zwischendrin mal schwer fiel. Hatte sich dann aber Gott sei Dank bis zum Pas de Lona wieder gelegt ;-)

So im Nachhinein ist es einfach immer noch ein verdammt geiles Gefühl, dabei und vor allem im Ziel angekommen zu sein! Wenn der GRC eingestampft werden sollte - nicht vorstellbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wenzel (3. September 2009)

tche schrieb:


> @felixh: Buch schon gelesen?
> @wenzel: Danke! Die Geschichte lebt halt von den 20 dramatischen Minuten. Du hast doch wohl nicht im Ernst in der Steilpassage an ein Bier gedacht ;-) (Ich hab mein erstes 1/2h nach Zielankunft "verschlungen")


 
Mein erstes "nach dem GRC Bier" habe ich erst 7 Tage später auf einer Freeride-Tour mit den Kumpels genossen. Vorfreude ist auch eine Freude....
2009 waren Frau und Kind krank zuhause (Bern) geblieben . War genau 10 Min. nach Zieleinfahrt in der Dusche und wieder 15 Min. später schon wieder auf dem Bike in Richtung Siders Bahnhof. Was bringt es mir da schon um 14:00 in Grimentz zu sein wenn ich dann keine Zeit zum Geniessen habe? 2010 fahre ich wieder 121 km, auch wenn's wieder bis 18:00 dauern wird. Allez GRC!


----------



## tche (3. September 2009)

18:00 Uhr... Da waren wir am Basset de Lona ;-)
Hab mir mal von datasport die echten Uhrzeiten schicken lassen: 15:59:24,9 - meine Pulsuhr ging genau


----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Jip, Buch schon gelesen, Amazon liefert ja blitzschnell.
Ganz Nett, aber besser ist es wohl das Buch vor dem Rennen zu lesen.....

Uebrigens ein fetter Fehler in der Wegbeschreibung. Pass Eison existiert nicht und wurde mit dem Verpflegungsstand am/vor dem Mandeleon verwechselt. Und war es jemals 1:15 Karenzzeit von Eison nach La Vielle mit Ende um 16:15 in La Viellei? Ich dachte frueher waere um 16:30 Schluss gewesen in La Vieille, von 16:15 hab ich im Buch zum ersten mal gelesen.

Bin grad am ueberlegen mich naechstes Jahr fuer dier große Runde auf der Salzkammergut Trophy anzumelden. Da braucht man als GRC Finisher sich wenigstens nicht stressen, weil die Zeitlimits easy sind im Vergleich - obwohl ich beim GRC selbst bei Regen eigentlich nun keine Angst mehr haette durchzukommen.

Das Gefuehl zu Ende des Rennens rauf auf den Pass de Lona dass man nie nie wieder sowas mitmacht war bei mir schon beim Downhill nach Grimentz wieder vorbei. Rauf zum Pass de Lona war ich geistig aber schon so abwesend, dass ich eine Diskussion wie ihr sie hattet durch einstuendigen Sitzstreik hingenommen haette, ein Kleines Wort wegen Abbruch haette mich moralisch komplett fertig gemacht.

Hat ja schon gereicht dass Zuschauer mich gefragt haben ob noch alles o.k. ist, bzw sie mein Fahrrad tragen sollen. Da war einfach nur noch der Ueberlebensinstinkt und das Wissen das es bergab noch laenger bis Grimentz braucht der Antreiber. Das ueberlegen ob es einem je so dreckig ging, fand einfach nichts vergleichbares. 

Wie gut dass man sich immer nur an die guten Momente zurueckerinnert, und den Rest verdraengt/vergisst.


----------



## tche (3. September 2009)

Ich werde es best. auch jetzt noch einmal lesen ;-)

Früher hatten die noch andere Karenzzeiten bzw. in Abhängigkeit vom Wetter halt etwas nach hinten verschoben. Die letztjährigen Ergebnislisten zeigen auch Leute, die weit nach 9:30h noch durch die letzte Kontrolle sind (auch mit 4stelliger Startnummer).

Die Motorradfahrer (= der Besenwagen) haben bei Claudi auch alle 3min gefragt, ob es ihr gut gehen würde... Hast sie ja selbst gefragt, wie sie das in den Klamotten bis dahin geschafft hätte... Das sie ne verdammt gute Bergabfahrerin ist, hatte man ihr glaube nicht zugetraut und im Ziel waren die Jungs auch happy, dass wir heil angekommen sind.

Aber ich kann nur beipflichten, die Brutalität ist schon vergessen. Unterm Strich einfach ein verdammt geiles Erlebnis, was ich jedem empfehlen kann, der die nötige Vorbereitung durchmacht.


----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Da sah sie aber recht fit aus. Hab mich halt nur gewundert weil sonst jeder in Bikeklamotten da war. Ich bin sicher dass sie am Steilstueck selber deutlich schneller als ich unterwegs war.

Ich bin auf den fahrbaren Stuecken vorher sogar noch gefahren, aber fuer die 220hm Steilstueck hab ich laut meiner GPS Aufzeichnung ganze 45min gebraucht....

Wie habt ihr es eigentlich geschafft vom Basset de Lona runter nach Grimentz nochmal so langsam zu sein?
Seit ihr noch eine runde im Lac de Moiry schwimmen gegangen? Als guter Bergabfahrer sollte man da ja nicht laenger als 30min runterbrauchen, evtl nochmal 5-10min fuer die kurzen Bergaufstuecke oder Stuecke in der Ebene wo man komplett k.o. lieber schiebt statt faehrt und zu Fuß die Bachquerungen, aber ueber 1 Stunde ist schon sehr lange fuer gute Bergabfahrer.....


----------



## tche (3. September 2009)

Das waren doch aber Bike-Klamotten ;-) In echt! Nur dass sie halt auf den ganzen Geschwindigkeitswahn pfeift und halt im Lieblingstrikot antritt .

Naja, wir haben noch einige Fotos mit dem Handy gemacht (zB habe ich eins reingestellt, wo wir zusammen drauf sind â hat ne Weile gedauert, bis das im Kasten war). Dann haben wir an der Staumauer die Rast mitgenommen. War sehr lustig, denn dort haben wir noch eine frisch zubereitete BrÃ¼he bekommen, eine ganze Banane usw. Haben uns lustig unterhalten, die Leute dort hatten ja auch schon den Wein entkorkt usw. Dann hat unser Betreuerteam noch auf der letzten Abfahrt angerufen - so kommt schon einiges an Zeit zusammen! Bach sind wird durchgefahren  Geschoben haben wir 2x, einmal kurz nach der Staumauer und 1x bissl weiter unten, wo uns noch Leute vor der gefÃ¤hrlichen Stelle warnten. Da kommt schon einiges an Zeit zusammen.


----------



## zonuk (3. September 2009)

dann kann ich ja nochmal mit mir ins "gebet" gehen ob ich 2010 nochmal beim grc starte....beim tragen, schieben, schnaufen hab ich eigentlich für mich entschlossen das ich das nieeee wieder machen werde und 10 mal reichen. aber mal sehen....das kann sich in der dunklen jahreszeit natürlich alles wieder ändern..
wobei mich ja auch mal neue herausforderungen reizen würden....(tac, ts, oder tg) aber ist ja noch lang hin...weiss zufällig jemand ab wann der termin für die tac 2010 feststeht oder findet die immer zur gleichen zeit statt??


----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Eine Bouillon hab ich an der Staumauer auch noch getrunken und kurz Pause gemacht, da ich meine Finger kaum mehr bewegen konnte.

An der gefaehrlichen Stelle wurde ich auch gewarnt.



> Spectateur: "Attention, faut descendre a pied"
> 
> Moi "Main non, c'est facile, je le connait"
> 
> Spectateur "Eh tout le monde nous a dit ca avant tomber, fait gaffe"



In der oberen Haelft bin ich sogar noch einem "Fußgaenger" ausgewichen, der zum Glueck durch schreien von "Downhill à gauche" schon halbert aus dem Weg gegangen war und den ich bergab von der Staumaer weg schon mal ueberholt hatte mit ordentlich Speed waehrend er geschoben hat (aber im Gegensatz zu mir im Flachstueck unter der Bruecke noch Kraft zum fahren hatte). Die Kurve nach dem ersten Steilstueck hab ich aber nur noch mit Muehe geschafft, da auf dem lockeren Boden selbst mein 700g 2.25" Vorderreifen samt Unmengen Profil problem hatte nicht zu blockieren beim bremsen, und dann vor der letzen Spitzkehre bin ich dann doch lieber abgestiegen, und 10m zu Fuß gegangen. Die Passage war echt schon ziemlich rutschig.

Wenn kein Rennen ist, steht dort immer ein Schild mit "Fahrrad schieben" und ein Gitter im unteren Teil hindert einen am durchfahren ohne abzusteigen.

Nach der Staumauern war dagegen ziemlich einfach. Da konnte man es sogar ein bisserl rollen lassen, und die Kurve mit Hinterrad versetzen easy durchfahren.

Ich haette eigentlich gerne nur Singletrailabfahrten, dann wuerde ich trotz langsamen Bergauffahren im Mittelfeld ankommen.

Zu Beginn des GRC mit Starrgabel muss das aber echt eine Hardcoreabfahrt gewesen sein, so wies da schlaegt, haette ich bestimmt 3-4mal Pause gemacht um die Finger zu massieren.


----------



## tche (3. September 2009)

Was auch immer das übersetzt heißt (bin des französischem nicht mächtig)... Fand ich auch bei unserer Zielankunft, als mir das Mikro unter die Nase gehalten wurde... 
Der hat ja sonstwas erzählen können ;-)

Diese Passage wären wir auch unter normalen Umständen nicht gefahren. Aber muss ja auch nicht sein.

Hinterradversetzen beherrschen wir auch nicht. Dort war es glaube recht nass, und Riskio wollte ich nciht mehr eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (3. September 2009)

Muss man nur ueben. Letztes Jahr war ich da auch noch nicht grad fit was Spitzkehren angeht.

Meine Stammtrainingsstrecke diesen Sommer hatte aber rund 200HM mit S2 Schwierigkeit, und kurzen teils 40° Steilstuecken. Und da ich die 1100HM rund jeden 3. Tag einmal gefahren bin, hab ich ordentlich dazugelernt. (und ziemlich schnell auf 203/180er Scheiben umgesattelt, da ich die 160er hinten ueberhitzt hab).

Uerbsetzt heißt das obige etwa:
"Achtung, dort muss man zu Fuß runter"
"Geh, kein Problem ich kenn die Stelle"
"Das haben uns alle gesagt bevor sie gestuerzt sind, pass auf"


----------



## tche (4. September 2009)

Von solch einer Hausrunde kann ich nur träumen... Hier am Dresdner Elbhang muss man schon suchen, wenn man 100hm am Stück bergab fahren will! Aber fahrtechnisch haben wir uns auch verbessert, das merkt man schon mit jedem Alpenausflug. Wollen in 2 Wochen noch mal nach Ligurien, eigentlich auch schön zum üben.

OK - bei uns haben sie dann auf deutsch nur noch "gefährlcihe Stelle" gesagt.


----------



## kangaroo-power (26. Oktober 2009)

zonuk schrieb:


> ...weiss zufällig jemand ab wann der termin für die tac 2010 feststeht oder findet die immer zur gleichen zeit statt??



Würden mich ebenfalls interessieren


----------



## Ailton (26. Oktober 2009)

Die Termine stehen doch schon seit längerem fest:
17.-24.07.2010 Craft Bike Transalp
21.08.2010 Grand Raid Cristalp


----------



## kangaroo-power (26. Oktober 2009)

...na denn wolln wir mal !


----------



## makleki (29. Oktober 2009)

ich hab dieses Jahr die große Runde beim Nationalparkmarathon in Scuol gefahren ( 138 km, 4100 hm). Ist das mit dem GRC vergleichbar? Wie kann ich mich hier einschätzen in bezug auf die Zeitlimits?
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Oktober 2009)

"Schwieriger" ist halt relativ. Beim NM fährst Du halt ziemlich viel Höhenmeter auf der ersten Hälfte, die zweite ist dann doch recht entspannt. Beim GRC dagegn kommt das "dicke Ende" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Schluß. Dafür ist die Gesamtdistanz aber auch kürzer. "Gefahrene" Höhenmeter sind bei beiden Rennen eigentlich gleich. Beim GRC kommen halt noch ein paar "geschobene" dazu

Würde mir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Catsoft (29. Oktober 2009)

makleki schrieb:


> ich hab dieses Jahr die große Runde beim Nationalparkmarathon in Scuol gefahren ( 138 km, 4100 hm). Ist das mit dem GRC vergleichbar? Wie kann ich mich hier einschätzen in bezug auf die Zeitlimits?
> Martin



Der Nationalpark ist IMHO ein Kindergeburtstag gegen das CRC


----------



## felixh. (29. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich mir die Profile anschaue, wuerde ich sagen dass wenn du den Nationalparkmarathon unter 9:00 Stunden gefahren bist, du den GRC auf jeden Fall schaffst. Bis zum letzten Zeitlimit in La Vieille sinds beim GRC rund 4400HM; und du hast 9:15 Zeit (je nach Wetter evtl ein bisserl mehr).

Komplett kaputt beim letzten Zeitlimit beim GRC durchfahren, und der Anstieg wird zur Hoelle, bzw ein paar Fahrer werden jedes Jahr trotz erreichten Zeitlimits rausgenommen - ich hatte da ordentlich Angst, obwohl ich mit rund 25min Puffer beim Zeitlimit eingetroffen bin (durchgefahren erst deutlich spaeter, da die Essensstaende immer vorm Teppic liegen - was mir aber erst am Basset de Lona klar wurde, da mein Zustand vorher zu schlecht war um die Teppiche zu erkennen) - die letzten 100HM vorm Pass de Lona, hab ich alle 5 Schritte 30sek Pause gebraucht.


----------



## Catsoft (1. November 2009)

felixh. schrieb:


> - die letzten 100HM vorm Pass de Lona, hab ich alle 5 Schritte 30sek Pause gebraucht.




Was jetzt wieder IMHO nicht soooo ungewöhnlich ist...


----------



## tche (2. November 2009)

Es sei denn man hat den Besenwagen (die Trialmotorräder) hinter sich ;-)


----------



## BikerDurden (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Christalper 

weiß einer von euch ob der Christalb dieses Jahr stattfinden wird? habe mal aufgeschnappt das Sponoren fehlen würden...?

Grüße BikerDurden


----------



## tche (1. Juli 2013)

Ihr erinnert Euch an die Geschichte mit den 36s Vorsprung an der letzten Zeitkontrolle - Henri Lesewitz verÃ¶ffentlichte sogar einen Artikel in der BIKE darÃ¼ber? 
Danach bin ich beim Triathlon gelandet,2011 habe ich meinen ersten Ironman gefinished. Und dieses Jahr habe ich dieChance auf den Ironman Hawaii â mit Eurer Mithilfe! Bis einschlieÃlich 8. Julikann fÃ¼r mein Bewerbungsvideo abgestimmt werden. Ich brauche voraussichtlich umdie 10.000 Klicks auf den âVOTE FOR THISâ-Button unter dem Link: 

http://konainspired.thismoment.com/base/kona?region_id=us-en&content_id=831

ACHTUNG: Pro 24h und GerÃ¤t (PC,Smartphone, â¦) ist nur 1Vote gÃ¼ltig! Es wÃ¤re klasse, wenn ihr diesen Link unterallen, die ihr kennt, verteilen kÃ¶nnt (Facebook, Mail, â¦). Jede Stimme zÃ¤hlt!

Ironman â das bedeutet 3,8 km Schwimmen, 180km Rad und ein anschlieÃender Marathonlauf Ã¼ber 42 km. FÃ¼r AuÃenstehendeunvorstellbar und trotzdem fÃ¼r fast jeden machbar. Auch ich habe schon 4davongeschafft. Nach Hawaii, dem hÃ¤rtesten Ironman-Rennen der Welt, dem Mythosschlechthin, dem Traum jedes Triathleten, schaffen es allerdings nur dieAllerbesten â durch eine Qualifikation. FÃ¼r mich undenkbar, denn auf FuÃballund das eine oder andere Bierchen wollte ich in meinem Leben eigentlich nichtverzichten. Mit meinem Video bin ich in die Finalrunde gekommen, 2 aus 15 Bewerbernbekommen einen Startplatz. Einmal im Leben Ironman Hawaii â das wÃ¤re einRiesending! Habt ihr die Mausklicks fÃ¼r mich Ã¼brig?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Thomas


----------



## tche (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

hier ist noch ein Link zu einem kleinen netten Interview zu meiner Person,über das auch gevotet werden kann. Es wäre klasse, wenn ihr am Wochenende nochein paar Stimmen für mich abgeben könntet:
http://dresden-kompakt.de/thema-familie-freizeit/ironman-thomas-hartmann.html


Danke!!!!
Thomas


----------

